# Area lighting



## craig333 (Mar 9, 2008)

Much as I like flashlights, I also like all kinds of lighting.
That tank light was way cool.

Anyway, I was at a four wheel drive event and someone had this light that had an inflatable globe around it. It telescoped quite high (30-50 feet?). I didnt get to get an up close look at it but its the only light I've ever seen enclosed by an inflatable globe. Pretty bright area light, not obnoxiously so. Anyone seen anything like that?

This is one of my favorite area lights. Works well in conjunction with a flashlight.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00009RB0W/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 9, 2008)

To telescope up that high it must have been an impressive bit of hardware. What was the inflatable globe for? Protection or light dispersion?

When I want area lighting when away from civilisation (but with my car) I use a simple reflector-equipped worklamp (or two) with a 23W CFL, plugged into an inverter, and clip it to a tree or the raised tailgate of my car.


----------



## craig333 (Mar 9, 2008)

Looked like light dispersion to me. You could see this thing from a long way off.


----------



## mezzman (Mar 11, 2008)

Those are made By Air Star Lighting:
http://www.airstar-light.net

They use these lights for film, TV, special events and construction where you need soft, even illumination.


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 11, 2008)

From their home page:


> Integrating halogen or arch (HMI or HTI) lamps


Arch lamps. Heh heh. No, seriously, they look great. Thanks for the link.


----------



## craig333 (Mar 11, 2008)

Yep, the mobilux or siroco is what I saw. I googled for hours without finding anything on that. Thanks loads. Now I just need to get one


----------

